# Backup Generator for your generator.



## mikgue (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi,

Looking to configure a backup generator to my generator. I currently have a generator with to an ATS and need to find out how to wire in a backup in case my primary generator fails (which happened during an outage). 

I think I just need to wire the primary generator as the main source to the second ATS and then wire the second generator to the second generator as you would in a one ats to generator setup.

so <local power co.> as primary power to ATS 1 and lines run to ATS 2 and generator 1 as primary power to ATS 2, then lines run to generator 2 as secondary to ATS 2.

hope that all makes sense.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Meadowlandselectrician (Jan 7, 2015)

Providing a "no power" scenario leaves the second ATS in a position where it expects power from Generator 1 or automatically switches to any side with power. When two Generators are involved we have always used an MTS to switch the second Generator into the first Generator position and have used an ATS with alarms to alert us to the first Generator failure.


----------

